# 30" tire?



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright guys. Need some help. Im looking for a tire like the maxxis bighorn but in the 30" range. Any suggestions?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Super ATV makes a 30" Dominator, which looks identical to the Bighorn.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ huh.. they sure do! I Learn something new every day!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I would like to stay with a 12 in wheel. I looked at the dominator but couldn't find a 30 in a 12 in wheel. I don't want to go to the 14's but its looking like I may have to.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You don't want a 30" tire on 12" rims, they roll like crazy and feels like your riding on balloons... You'll be much happier with 14's.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Im not big on expensive flashy wheels. Any suggestions on some nice cheap ones?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

High lifter XL wheels on their site, $64 a piece compared to the "fancy ones" at about 85-100. They don't look bad either IMO


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks waddaman. Ill check them out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Dominators are going to be my choice when I upgrade. Let me know if your looking at getting any HL rims or MSA let me know. I have the application to sell superatv parts just haven't sent it in yet.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. I was actually looking at a set o bandit wheels. Don't know much about them but they don't look bad and are only 67$ea.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i like my 30in mud lite on my 12 inch rims


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

have u looked at the 29.5 swamplites... everybody i ride with has them... and they preform pretty good in the mud and on the trail.. just sayin..


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

There's also the 30 inch zilla but I'm not sure if you would like it for your type of riding


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I have had both of those tires on my brute but im just looking for a good AT for my RZR. I have a 2 in lift and do alot of riding in very rough rocky terrain. Ill save the mud for the ol'brute.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

